# Turning my shed into a mini roastery



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello there,

I've got a shed in the garden and I'm thinking keeping my gene cafe 101 there and also use as the roasting place.

What's the advice? I'm thinking of simply opening the door partially and venting the smoke out. Are there any other tips? Should I make any improvements to the shed, such as better insulation or heat it before starting a roast? Would it be too damp to keep the Genie there?

Any dos and don'ts that I should consider?

Shed is just quite basic, made of timber wood with a shed roof felt.

Thanks.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'd want to kit it out. Line it, add flooring, make it into a good workroom! Have fire extinguishers and fire blanket handy too. A heater, a fan . . .


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I would suggest extraction with ducting some that can move Air rapid maybe a RVK 250mm fan or even 350mm for when in use in summmer.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambient temp, i.e. control of it is important given the mass of beans you roast in the Gene is pretty low at 200-250grms. So you would need to keep temp up during colder months or you will find this impacting on roast times and the quality of your roasts. Even more critical if your voltage supply is at the lower end of scale, i.e. 210volts.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

All joking aside, a fire extinguisher (CO2) just in case.

Short length of aluminium exhaust hose to poke out the window (if have one) will make roasting on cold days a little more bearable.

Gene should be fine as regards any damp, if it bothers then heat gently for a couple of minutes at a reduced temp

Don't leave it unattended, basic fire safety.

If you have concerns over temperature / damp would suggest you don't keep your greens in there, stable temps are best.

Sure there's loads more like something fairly heat resistant to put on etc but plenty to be going on with









John


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Here are some of the things I have dealt with in my current similar project.

Supplementing the ring main electrics with an additional 'ground'?

As post above from The Systemic Kid re voltage, perhaps use your power meter to test the drop before investing time and money in the other things?

Lighting?

My Gene refused to start when it had been in close to 0C temps for half an hour. Minor inexperienced panic was calmed by the use of a hair drier.

Security?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MildredM said:


> I'd want to kit it out. Line it, add flooring, make it into a good workroom! Have fire extinguishers and fire blanket handy too. A heater, a fan . . .


Hazmat suit?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Batian said:


> Here are some of the things I have dealt with in my current similar project.
> 
> Supplementing the ring main electrics with an additional 'ground'?
> 
> ...


An additional earth ?, I'm no qualified sparky, but if you know one I would suggest you enquire about it, it may depend on the earth system for the property.

JWL.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

xpresso said:


> An additional earth ?, I'm no qualified sparky, but if you know one I would suggest you enquire about it, it may depend on the earth system for the property.
> 
> JWL.


Thanks for your input.

The suggestion was from a 'sparky'.

The shed is a metal shed erected on 3"x 4" timbers inside an existing brick and flint outhouse. So the natural earthing of the shed is not so good.

The electricity to the outhouse is a professionally fitted line from the house ring main. The wiring was replaced 18 months ago but not the sockets or light fittings. The ring main has all the usual protections.

As the shed is made of steel, and the work tables are stainless steel, the tables are bonded to the metal shed, which is in turn bonded to an earth spike (3.5' approx) driven through the concrete on the outside of the shed. The tables have an earth strap connector built in to the structure.

So the existing earth from the ring main is still the principal, and certified system. The tables and shed bonded to an independent earth, a back up.

Of course, the tables and shed would never normally come into contact with power.

I was told it was much the same principals as bonding the a hot water pipe to the inlet cold water pipe in a house. Just backs things up in the event of the unexpected..


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

How I came across the doubt was when I ran power to a container I used for storage during a new build, I sank a copper earthing spike thinking that was the logical thing to do, (Old school) however 16th/17th edition, which I believe qualified electricians can quote left right and centre and yet on some interpretations disagree.

Have a peruse here....




Exporting Pme - [URL=http://www.electriciansforums.co.uk/threads/exporting-pme]http://www.electriciansforums.co.uk/threads/exporting-pme.113254/[/URL]

Your dilemna prompted me to try and refresh my memory, not that it has, especially coming from an age when everything was plugged into a two/threeway socket plugged into the light socket, even the iron.

Jon-Willy


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

xpresso,

Thanks again. Thought provoking. Especially the 'ask 50 electricians' comment!

From the same link (you supplied) came this :

Could this be close to a definitive answer?

Certainly something the OP should read and consider.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Batian said:


> xpresso,
> 
> Thanks again. Thought provoking. Especially the 'ask 50 electricians' comment!
> 
> ...


That's a link to a folder in your PC.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Just a few extra things to consider - in no particular order of importance!

. Bait stations if rodents are likely to be a problem

. Storage for your greens. Even if you re-house them into a lidded bucket, get an old pallet to keep them off the floor

. Halogen/LED worklight, this gives you a consistent light even if you have windows

. A separate work table for weighing/bagging/sealing the finished roast

. I lined the walls with MDF sheets - but only to cut down the likely places where spiders were likely to build their webs!

. a cheap vacuum cleaner

You will probably discover other refinements for your roastery as you go.

Best of luck with the project


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Did anyone suggest a chair?!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That's a link to a folder in your PC.


A link in my folder ?, it's a link from a forum exchanging/discussing all things electrical, I hope.

Jon-Willy


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

xpresso said:


> A link in my folder ?, it's a link from a forum exchanging/discussing all things electrical, I hope.
> 
> Jon-Willy


Sorry to dash your hopes but it's definately the address of a pdf you dowloaded onto your C drive. 

Luckily nobody else will be able to access it unless on the same network.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions. I'll read them up carefully and consider them all! I'll keep you posted as it goes, but for me the most important is to turn into a simple place where I can roast. The greens storage I can keep elsewhere in a more temp controlled environment.

Thank you again!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That's a link to a folder in your PC.


Not sure how that happened, nor how to get a direct click to the pdf, I cut and pasted it from the address bar when the pdf opened. This should work:

https://www.electriciansforums.co.uk/threads/do-you-need-an-earth-rod-for-an-outbuilding.114554/

Then scroll down to post #6 and click the link

electrical installations outdoors: a supply to a detached outbuilding

I have just tested it and the above link downloads the document direct.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Consider insulation on the walls & roof - slabs of Kingspan are asey to fit. Makes the work environment nice & cosy & steady temperaturewise.

(The temperature improvement in my workshop was great after fitting Kingspan to just the roof)


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Did anyone suggest a chair?!


...or a door?









I'd suggest:

- a handy vac

- a hand broom

- a paint brush

- a towel

with a dedicated hanger

- a decent scale

- a funnel for lossless bean handling

- a strainer (for final cooling and chaff removal - I've used that one for quite some years now: http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/cookware/cooking-accessories/stabil-steamer-insert-stainless-steel-art-30152346/)

- containers, containers, containers

- a cover for the roaster (anti dust, spiders,...)

If you can, put in some sort of

- coffee machine. Especially when the shed is far away from your usual supply, and/or you're roasting until late...

- water supply. There's always something to rinse

Depending on how seriously you take the whole thing, maybe

- a grinder as well as

- some cupping equipment would make sense


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you use Kingspan for insulation , make sure you keep all heat away from it. It does burn and give of unpleasant chemicals / gases.

Normally when used in houses it is covered with plaster board which acts as a barrier/ fireproofing.


----------

